# Gas powered post driver



## bryannewton (Sep 3, 2022)

Has anyone here used or own a gas powered post driver pros and cons and what brands have you used


----------



## Bill G (Sep 6, 2022)

Look decent but real expensive


----------



## bryannewton (Sep 6, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Look decent but real expensive


I am looking for a bigger replacement for my 450 rancher and was just looking for info


----------



## Bill G (Sep 6, 2022)

You talking about a post driver or a four wheeler. You first post was about a post driver no you are talking about a four wheeler. Which is it?


----------



## bryannewton (Sep 6, 2022)

Bill G said:


> You talking about a post driver or a four wheeler. You first post was about a post driver no you are talking about a four wheeler. Which is it?


Lol sorry this was in wrong post 
Yes I am looking for info on a gas post driver


----------

